# Kino: 30 neue Superhelden-Filme von Marvel und DC bis 2020



## Matthias Dammes (20. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino: 30 neue Superhelden-Filme von Marvel und DC bis 2020* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kino: 30 neue Superhelden-Filme von Marvel und DC bis 2020


----------



## UthaSnake (20. August 2014)

Viel zu viel!
Könnte mir vorstellen das durch eine Überflutung vo nSuperhelden Filmen das Interesse ausbleibt und viele dieser geplanten Filme später gar nicht mehr realisiert werden, oder aber direkt auf Dvd erscheinen!

Ich selber schau ziemlich wenig Superhelden Filme und freue mich wenn der Trend wieder nachlässt und es wieder vereinzelt solcher Filme gibt.
Wo bleiben mal wieder "normale" Actionfilme, in denen nicht jeder Dialog mit nem WItz versehen ist und die auch mal einen ersten Ton anschlagen können?! :/


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2014)

Das nennt man nicht mehr melken, das ist schon ein Schlachten. Man kanns auch echt übertreiben. Und am Ende steht bei so einer massigen Fließbandproduktion noch das große Fragezeichen Qualität im Raum.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2014)

man kann´s aber auch echt übertreiben, gerade wenn man sich die Schlagzahl anschaut mit der die ins Kino gedrückt werden,
da braucht man kein BWL Studium um zu wissen das es eine Dumme Idee ist so Filme innerhalb von 6 Wochen rauszubringen


----------



## Worrel (20. August 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt, daß das zu viele sind.

Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was in den _letzten sechs Jahren_ an Superhelden Filmen rauskam ...:

Iron Man 1-3
Hulk
Thor 1&2
Captain America 1&2
Avengers
Guardians of the Galaxy

The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight rises

X-Men Origins: Wolverine	
X-Men: Erste Entscheidung	
Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers	
X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit

Watchmen

Spiderman 1&2

Green Lantern

Hellboy 2


... sind das schon mehr als 20, die mir rein spontan einfallen. Der Output erhöht sich also eher geringfügig bis gar nicht.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt, daß das zu viele sind.
> 
> Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was in den _letzten sechs Jahren_ an Superhelden Filmen rauskam ...:



ja, aber wie viele davon waren Flops? Schon ein paar und es ist nicht mal die Reine Anzahl sondern auch der Veröffentlichungszeitraum, grade wenn man sich mal 2018 anschaut
Außerdem finde ich es immer noch schwach das so irgendwie garkein Superhgeldinnen Film in Planung ist


----------



## BiJay (20. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber wie viele davon waren Flops? Schon ein paar und es ist nicht mal die Reine Anzahl sondern auch der Veröffentlichungszeitraum, grade wenn man sich mal 2018 anschaut
> Außerdem finde ich es immer noch schwach das so irgendwie garkein Superheldinnen Film in Planung ist


Ich glaub ja, dass Batgirl noch kommen wird.

Und man muss sich ja auch nicht jede Superheldenverfilmung anschauen. Sowas wie Green Lantern, Captain America oder Ant Man lass ich gerne aus.


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja, dass Batgirl noch kommen wird.
> 
> Und man muss sich ja auch nicht jede Superheldenverfilmung anschauen. Sowas wie Green Lantern, Captain America oder Ant Man lass ich gerne aus.



Ach eigentlich sind die ganz ok fürn Fernsehabend.
Aber ins Kino? Ne!


----------



## BiJay (20. August 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ach eigentlich sind die ganz ok fürn Fernsehabend.
> Aber ins Kino? Ne!


Im Kino war ich auch nur zu den Batmans. Den größten Teil habe ich mir später angeschaut. Zuhause guckt es sich immer moch am bequemsten, zumal Kino auch erheblich teurer geworden ist, erst recht mit 3D- und Überlänge-Zuschlägen. Und dann noch ne halbe Stunde Werbung vor dem Film.


----------



## chips7 (20. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es immer noch schwach das so irgendwie garkein Superhgeldinnen Film in Planung ist


Ich hätte vermutet, dass da irgendwann noch Thorine Filme kommen.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2014)

wobei ich ja auf Wonder Woman gespannt bin
und nja, nach dem ich gehört habe das Edgar Wright bei Ant-Man rausgestiegen ist obwohl der den Film erst auf den Weg gebracht hat, weiß ich nicht mal ob ich den im Fernsehen sehen wollte


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. August 2014)

Das ist der totale Overkill. Unglaublich, dass das Actionkino schon so lange vom Comicfilm im eisernen Griff gehalten wird. Natürlich ist immer mal wieder eine Perle dabei, aber gerade bei den Marvel-Filmen habe ich mittlerweile das Gefühl, immer und immer wieder den gleichen Film gesehen zu haben. Leider stört das den Durchschnittskonsumenten nicht, der den Film schon bei der Heimfahrt wieder vergessen hat... 

Wird Zeit, dass der knüppelharte r-rated Actionflick wieder zurückkommt und den knallbunten PG-13-Streifen ablöst. "Watchmen" und "Sin City" sind für mich auch gerade wegen der erwachsenen Verpackung immer noch die besten Verfilmungen. Selbst sowas wie "The Crow" wäre aktuell undenkbar. Dass sogar beinharte Actionfilme unter dem Comic-Wahnsinn leiden, sieht man ja aktuell beim weichgespülten "Expendables 3". Ironischerweise hat sich die Anbiederung an das Kinderpublikum leider kein Bisschen gelohnt, weil gegen "TMNT", "GOTG" und co. hat man dank PG-13 plötzlich übergroße Franchises im Kino als Gegner, die einfach mehr Massen anziehen. Tja, dumm gelaufen.


----------



## MadFox80 (21. August 2014)

Seitdem mit Batman The Dark Night die Heldengeschichten etwas duesterer/serioeser geworden sind, finde ich einige Filme der genannten Comicreihen doch ganz nett, zumal ich die Action und den beigemischten Humor der neuesten  Guardians of the Galaxy gefeiert habe. Nicht alle sind der burner, aber Popcornkino allemal, gut zum Absschalten. Das die nun Dinge wie Ant-Man verfilmen...naja, Geschmackssache...sicher verbergen sich hinter den noch unbekannten Filmen dann noch Aquaman oder weitere Lantern-Filme (z.B. red Lantern etc.) - bleibt abzuwarten.
Allerdings stimme ich Misterblonde zu: Sin City und Watchmen sind ein Knaller und waere lobenswert mehr davon zu bekommen. Bin gespannt auf Sin City 2.

Allerdings muss man bei all dem  im Hinterkopf behalten: es geht um Geld und dass Marvel und DC diesen momentanen Hype ausnutzen werden bis zum allerletzten Comichelden, ist klar. Ich kann mir nur nicht ausmalen, wirklich jeden Comichelden wirklich auf der Leinwand sehen zu muessen...vielleicht ebbt das nach "Avenger 36 - Was Thor Iron Man schon immer mal sagen wollte", ab


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das ist der totale Overkill. Unglaublich, dass das Actionkino schon so lange vom Comicfilm im eisernen Griff gehalten wird. Natürlich ist immer mal wieder eine Perle dabei, aber gerade bei den Marvel-Filmen habe ich mittlerweile das Gefühl, immer und immer wieder den gleichen Film gesehen zu haben. Leider stört das den Durchschnittskonsumenten nicht, der den Film schon bei der Heimfahrt wieder vergessen hat...
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass der knüppelharte r-rated Actionflick wieder zurückkommt und den knallbunten PG-13-Streifen ablöst. "Watchmen" und "Sin City" sind für mich auch gerade wegen der erwachsenen Verpackung immer noch die besten Verfilmungen. Selbst sowas wie "The Crow" wäre aktuell undenkbar. Dass sogar beinharte Actionfilme unter dem Comic-Wahnsinn leiden, sieht man ja aktuell beim weichgespülten "Expendables 3". Ironischerweise hat sich die Anbiederung an das Kinderpublikum leider kein Bisschen gelohnt, weil gegen "TMNT", "GOTG" und co. hat man dank PG-13 plötzlich übergroße Franchises im Kino als Gegner, die einfach mehr Massen anziehen. Tja, dumm gelaufen.


Es ist eine neue "The Crow" Verfilmung mehr oder weniger momentan in der Mache.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt, daß das zu viele sind.
> 
> Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was in den _letzten sechs Jahren_ an Superhelden Filmen rauskam ...:
> 
> ...


Um dann mal die Liste noch zu erweitern (ausgehend von 2008 bis heute): 
The Losers
Kick-Ass 1&2
RED 1&2
RepoMen
Oblivion
Looper
Cowboys & Aliens
GI.Joe 2
Dredd
300:RoE 
ManOfSteele
Stardust (Sternenwander)
Jonah Hex

300 (ist ja von 2007)
V for Vendetta (ist von 2006)


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

wobei man aber bei der Liste die ihr aufstellt noch festhalten muss, dass diese auch viele Nicht-Marvel/DC enthält und die wird es ja auch mit sicherheit weiter geben


----------



## MisterBlonde (21. August 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Es ist eine neue "The Crow" Verfilmung mehr oder weniger momentan in der Mache.



Da geht es aber leider (oder zum Glück?) nicht voran. Wahlberg war ja im Gespräch, unfassbar... Guter Darsteller in anderen Rollen, aber der Mann taugt nichts als Racheengel, wie "Max Payne" bestätigt hat.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Da geht es aber leider (oder zum Glück?) nicht voran. Wahlberg war ja im Gespräch, unfassbar... Guter Darsteller in anderen Rollen, aber der Mann taugt nichts als Racheengel, wie "Max Payne" bestätigt hat.



ich glaube der hatte nur Angst ausversehen erschossen zu werden
Wobei bei The Crow soweit fast schon ein Reboot okay wäre, da die nachfolger halt nur Mittelmäßig waren


----------



## MisterBlonde (21. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube der hatte nur Angst ausversehen erschossen zu werden
> Wobei bei The Crow soweit fast schon ein Reboot okay wäre, da die nachfolger halt nur Mittelmäßig waren



Ich gehöre wohl zu den 0,5 Prozent der Leute, die "City of Angels" auch noch brauchbar fanden. Hatte halt einen starken Soundtrack, nette Atmosphäre und Iggy Pop war auch bestens aufgelegt. War natürlich trotzdem nur ein müdes Abziehbild vom Original.


----------



## staplerfahrer (21. August 2014)

Das ist wie mit den comics selbst. Für jeden verändeten pups wird eine neue reihe herausgebracht. Ganz ehrlich, ich werd mir die nur noch im free-tv o.ä anschauen. Kein Bock mehr alles gesehen haben zu müssen damit man alles noch nachvvollziehen kann. Das ist mittlerweile ein Reinwürgen bis der Zuschauer kotzt.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2014)

Ich freu mich drauf ... einige interessieren mich nicht, wie z.B. Ant-Man oder das Reboot von Fantastic Four. Ich hab den Cast gesehen und ... Nein, danke. 

Ansonsten klingen 30 Filme erstmal viel, allerdings reden wir hier von verschiedenen Studios und wie Worrel schon meinte, wenn man sich die letzten Jahre so ansieht, ist das doch noch im Rahmen.

Nächste Woche gibt es endlich Guardians of the Galaxies ... pew pew!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf ...



Ich auch!
Man muss es nicht mögen, aber ich steh auf diese Filme.
Und das ich damit nicht allein bin, zeigen ja die immer wieder sehr ordentlichen Boxoffice-Zahlen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2014)

so lange die qualität stimmt, und das war bislang zumindest mal bei den marvel-filme imo der fall (abgesehen von wolverine: way of the...), seh ich da eigentlich kein großes problem.


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Es ist eine neue "The Crow" Verfilmung mehr oder weniger momentan in der Mache.



Aber ohne Brandon Lee bezweifle ich, daß da was wirklich überdurchschnittliches herauskommt. Das ist genau wie der nächste Schauspieler der nach Heth Ledger den Joker spielen will. Sehr, sehr große Fußstapfen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2014)

Auf die DC-Filme bin ich mal sehr gespannt, das Universum gefällt mir nämlich besser als das von Marvel. 
Von den Marvel-Filmen hab ich die aktuellsten gar nicht mehr geschaut, fand Avengers und die meisten der Standalone-Teile ziemlich durchschnittlich und langweilig.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. August 2014)

Ich stecke da etwas in einer Zwickmühle. Ich mag Comicverfilmungen eigentlich sehr. Comics bieten die möglichkeit Fantastisches zu zeigen, mit der Realität bewusst zu brechen und Action zu bringen. Sie die Filme daraus haben den Vorteil, dass ihnen (oft) eine gut geschriebene Handlung aus den Büchern zu Grunde liegt und man sich nicht ausschließlich mit ner richtig miesen Story auseinandersetzen muss - auch wenns das natürlich ebenfalls gibt. Andererseits gleichen sich viele Comicverfilmungen doch sehr. Gerade die Marvel Filme rund um die Avengers Heldengruppe sind von der Machart und der Story doch sehr gleich und man hat irgendwie das Gefühl ständig den gleichen Film zu gucken. Wohltuend anders waren da in letzter Zeit nur X-Men: First Class und der letzte X-Men Film. Und dann auch nur, weil der Zeitliche Rahmen ein anderer war. 
Wenn man sich so durch Reddit und andere größere Plattformen klickt, wird ja gerade Marvel für die hohe Schlagzahl an Filmen und für deren Machart ziemlich abgefeiert, während DC eher belächelt wird. Diesen Hype um Marvel kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen - aber ich war auch schon als Jugendlicher immer mehr der DC / Dark Horse Leser, abgesehen von Spider-Man


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

naja, Marvel-Filme_ von_ Marvel waren halt alle gut, auch wenn der neueste über den grünen Klee gelobt wird
DC hatte in den letzten 6 Jahren eigentlich nur Batman, Green Lantern und jetzt zuletzt erst Superman als prominente Figuren im Kino, wo bei Marvel schon ne ganze Latte mehr hat


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Marvel-Filme_ von_ Marvel waren halt alle gut, auch wenn der neueste über den grünen Klee gelobt wird
> DC hatte in den letzten 6 Jahren eigentlich nur Batman, Green Lantern und jetzt zuletzt erst Superman als prominente Figuren im Kino, wo bei Marvel schon ne ganze Latte mehr hat


Naja.. wie gesagt, ich hatte oft das Gefühl immerzu den gleichen Film zu sehen. Gerade bei den letzten Spider Man, Iron Man, Thor, Cpt. America teilen war da nicht viel neues unter der Sonne. Ja, sie sind alle gut gemacht, aber wirklich begeistert hat mich von den letzten Marvel Filmen nur der neueste X-Men. Guardians of the Galaxy wird grad massiv gehypt, vielleicht zu Recht, vielleicht nicht - den hab ich noch nicht gesehen  Aber es wird halt um jeden neuen Marvel Film ein riesen geschwurbel gemacht und nüchtern betrachtet sind die meisten doch nur Massenware. 

DC hat halt tatsächlich viel weniger Filme rausgebracht und da war eigentlich auch nur die Batman Trilogie richtig gut. Schade, weil im Grunde meines Herzens möchte ich DC eigentlich besser finden


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

deswegen sag ich ja auch dass Guardians of the Galaxy über den Grünen Klee gelobt wird, weil der halt zwar gut ist, aber nicht so überragend das man sich da so einnen drauf abwedeln müsste in anbetracht dass der doch nur Schema M ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

Weil es gerade so schön passt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR-fP49WkOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube der hatte nur Angst ausversehen erschossen zu werden
> Wobei bei The Crow soweit fast schon ein Reboot okay wäre, da die nachfolger halt nur Mittelmäßig waren


Soweit ich weiss, soll die neue The Crow- Verfilmung ein Reboot werden. Des Weiteren soll Luke Evans (u.a. bekannt aus Hobbit2 und Fast&Furious6) die Hauptrolle bekommen.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Naja.. wie gesagt, ich hatte oft das Gefühl immerzu den gleichen Film zu sehen. Gerade bei den letzten Spider Man, Iron Man, Thor, Cpt. America teilen war da nicht viel neues unter der Sonne. Ja, sie sind alle gut gemacht, aber wirklich begeistert hat mich von den letzten Marvel Filmen nur der neueste X-Men. Guardians of the Galaxy wird grad massiv gehypt, vielleicht zu Recht, vielleicht nicht - den hab ich noch nicht gesehen  Aber es wird halt um jeden neuen Marvel Film ein riesen geschwurbel gemacht und nüchtern betrachtet sind die meisten doch nur Massenware.
> 
> DC hat halt tatsächlich viel weniger Filme rausgebracht und da war eigentlich auch nur die Batman Trilogie richtig gut. Schade, weil im Grunde meines Herzens möchte ich DC eigentlich besser finden


Bitte keine "DC vs. Marvel" -Diskussion starten.  
Außerdem stimmt das mit den "weniger DC Verfilmungen" nicht ganz. Es gab durchaus auch einiges DC-Produktionen, nur halt meist von Material der DC-Tochterunternehmen (wie etwa Dark Horse Comics: Hellboy, RED, V for Vendetta, The Losers). 

Zudem musst du aufpassen, was du so als "Marvel-Fime" alles in einen Topf schmeist. Deine genannten Beispiele sind zwar alles Verfilmungen von Marvel-Comics/Figuren, aber deswegen nicht selbstverständlich Marvel-Produktionen/Filme. Die X-Men und Fantastic Four -Filme sind von 20th Century Fox produziert/gemacht. Die Spider-Man -Filme sind von SONY produziert/gemacht. Der Stil/ die Machart und das übergeordnete Konzept (etwa auch einer zusammenhängenden Welt) hängen durchaus stark vom Produktionsstudio ab. Marvel selber ist da (momentan jedenfalls definitv) geschickter bei der Umsetzung.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei man aber bei der Liste die ihr aufstellt noch festhalten muss, dass diese auch viele Nicht-Marvel/DC enthält und die wird es ja auch mit sicherheit weiter geben


Von den "Nicht-DCs" sind aber viele DC-Produktionen dabei -  da der Comic/Grphic Novel einer DC-Tochter entstammt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. August 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Bitte keine "DC vs. Marvel" -Diskussion starten.
> Außerdem stimmt das mit den "weniger DC Verfilmungen" nicht ganz. Es gab durchaus auch einiges DC-Produktionen, nur halt meist von Material der DC-Tochterunternehmen (wie etwa Dark Horse Comics: Hellboy, RED, V for Vendetta, The Losers).



Ich wollte hier keine Diskussion lostreten was davon jetzt besser ist, ich habe nur Kund getan, dass meine Präferenz bei DC liegt, rein von dem her, was ich bereits als Kind und Jugendlicher an (amerkanischen) Comics konsumiert hab. Stimmt, so betrachtet gabs da schon einiges, was eigentlich nur das unterstreicht was ich mir bisher gedacht habe, die DC Filme gefallen mir besser. 



> Zudem musst du aufpassen, was du so als "Marvel-Fime" alles in einen  Topf schmeist. Deine genannten Beispiele sind zwar alles Verfilmungen  von Marvel-Comics/Figuren, aber deswegen nicht selbstverständlich  Marvel-Produktionen/Filme. Die X-Men und Fantastic Four -Filme sind von  20th Century Fox produziert/gemacht. Die Spider-Man -Filme sind von SONY  produziert/gemacht. Der Stil/ die Machart und das übergeordnete Konzept  (etwa auch einer zusammenhängenden Welt) hängen durchaus stark vom  Produktionsstudio ab. Marvel selber ist da (momentan jedenfalls  definitv) geschickter bei der Umsetzung.


Ganz ehrlich: die neuen Spider Man und die X-Men Filme haben mir deutlich besser gefallen als die Filme um die Avengers Heldengruppe. Letztere laufen, wie Enisra das so schön ausgedrückt hat, nach Schema M ab. Die sind alle gut gemacht, toll inszeniert usw. aber letzten Endes ist die Story doch immer sehr ähnlich. Kann ja auch kaum anders sein, wenn sie alle wiederum auf einen gemeinsamen Punkt, nämlich einen Avengers Film, zulaufen. Das ist 2-3x lustig und nett, beim 5. Mal wirds aber langsam langweilig. Aber auch das ist wiederum mein persönlicher Geschmack. Es scheint ja mehr als genug Leute zu geben, die das anders sehen und jeden Marvel Studios Film abfeiern.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. August 2014)

wie wärs denn mal mit einem Super*schurken* Film und dann noch einem der *gewinnt

*edit: Luke Evans war der Bard-Schauspieler oder?


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. August 2014)

Ich mag die Filme. Ich mag es auch, wie sie sich untereinander ergänzen und es immer in After-Credits Szenen Hinweise auf andere gibt. Solange die Qualität so bleibt, kann es gern weitergehen. Vor allem mehr Spin Offs a la Wolverine wären nett, viele Figuren mehr hätten nen eigenen Film verdient. Das Comicuniversum ist so voll von tollen Geschichten, da müssten auch die Drehbücher was taugen.
Und wer es nicht mag, muss es ja nicht schauen.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mal mit einem Super*schurken* Film und dann noch einem der *gewinnt
> 
> *edit: Luke Evans war der Bard-Schauspieler oder?


Ist in der Mache. Eigentlich sogar mehrere. --> Zum einen ist ein Venom vs Carnage -Film angekündigt (Drehbuch gibts wohl schon). Zum anderen ist ein Sinister Six -Film (mit 6 Spider-Man Gegnern) angekündigt. Die Filme sollen noch vor einem dritten Amazing Spider-Man -Film erscheinen.

Jepp, Luke ist Bard im Hobbit.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Zum einen ist ein Venom vs Carnage -Film angekündigt (Drehbuch gibts wohl schon). Zum anderen ist ein Sinister Six -Film (mit 6 Spider-Man Gegnern) angekündigt.



Stehen auch beide in der Liste im Artikel.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich mag die Filme. Ich mag es auch, wie sie sich untereinander ergänzen und es immer in After-Credits Szenen Hinweise auf andere gibt. Solange die Qualität so bleibt, kann es gern weitergehen. Vor allem mehr Spin Offs a la Wolverine wären nett, viele Figuren mehr hätten nen eigenen Film verdient. Das Comicuniversum ist so voll von tollen Geschichten, da müssten auch die Drehbücher was taugen.
> Und wer es nicht mag, muss es ja nicht schauen.


Übrigens soll im nächsten X-Men -Film (Apocalypse) Gambit mit drin sein. Zudem gibt es wohl auch Bestrebungen, einen Gambit -Film zu produzieren. Um den Deadpool -Film ist leider ruhig geworden.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Stehen auch beide in der Liste im Artikel.


Hatte ich übersehen. Ich hatte diese auch nur genannt, um anzumerken, dass durchaus ähh Fiesling-Filme in der Mache/Planung sind.
Was aber zu fehlen scheint, ist der Justice League -Film. Der soll 2017 erscheinen.


----------

